# Is there a gadget to hold a Kindle over my head?



## amygamet (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay, odd question.

But I love to read in bed, holding my kindle up over my head.  But my wrists don't like it one bit!  By the end of a book, my carpal tunnel's acting up again.  I have a kindle touch with a case light, which makes it relatively heavy, at least for my wrists.  I keep wondering if anyone makes something that mounts to the headboard and holds the kindle where you want it.

I've looked online, but haven't come up with anything.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think I've ever read my Kindle that way.. I'm afraid it would fall on my head since I often fall asleep while reading. 

Haven't heard of anything like that though.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

closest thing i've found http://www.bookholder.com/

the ipad one looks like it could work


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

I've become an avid Kickstarter supporter, and one of the projects I'm in on addresses that exact issue:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/csblevins/tablift-the-missing-companion-to-the-ipad

Let's see if I get it before Xmas..


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> closest thing i've found http://www.bookholder.com/
> 
> the ipad one looks like it could work


That looks really neat! I feel like Ive seen something similar, but can't quite recall.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

There are some great reviews of the bookholder at Amazon.com.

http://www.amazon.com/Deluxe-eBook-Holder-Floor-Stand/product-reviews/B0043538VG/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

And it looks like there are other tablet stands at Amazon that might work as well. Interesting.... that would be nice to have it held over the head to read/watch movies on a tablet.


----------



## cursor system (Aug 15, 2012)

I have not seen anything like that but you can fix it with something on your own Make sure it held fast


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I use the peeramid pillow in bed.  Ugly but very functional.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I never thought of reading or watching movies like this before, but it seems like it might be very comfortable.  I'm keeping it in mind for the future.


----------



## amygamet (Aug 26, 2012)

That Levo bookholder looks awesome!  Totally out of my price range, but awesome nonetheless.  I think someone should make one of these just like the drafting table lights of the 1980s.  Clamp on, swivel where you want it, $15 bliss.  Why does it have to be so expensive?  If I were craftier, I'd make my own and go on Shark Tank!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Amazon shows this one for $79. It isn't as slick, but maybe for the price?

http://www.amazon.com/TaoTronics-TT-HS01-Full-Motion-Rotatable-standing/dp/B005LLE47S/ref=pd_cp_e_1


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

The Levo is pricey, but its the best investment I've ever made (outside of the Kindle itself). I've had the Floor model (with the ebook Platform) for 2 years now. Its great for reading while in a recliner or in bed. I also got the Clamp on Desk model when I got the Fire a couple of months ago.

I got refurbished ones cheaper then buying them new. (They can let you know if they have any, just use the Contact page at http://www.bookholder.com).


----------



## guiri (Feb 9, 2012)

sosha said:


> I've become an avid Kickstarter supporter, and one of the projects I'm in on addresses that exact issue:
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/csblevins/tablift-the-missing-companion-to-the-ipad
> 
> Let's see if I get it before Xmas..


Cool idea, I like goosenecks


----------

